# Urban Decay swatches



## Lndsy (Sep 11, 2008)

I have been meaning to post these for a while...hope they help some people.  I searched but couldnt find an Urban Decay thread...please move them if they are in the wrong spot.

From left to right:

fishnet, honey, ransom, graffiti, zero, peace, shag, scratch and underground                                                                                                                                                 
Natural light, no base  NW20







With flash, no base NW20





Enjoy!


----------



## magi (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Box*

Not the palette but some individual UD Deluxe Shadows:
































And some comparsion pics:


----------



## Martch (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Box*

No base, natural light...


----------



## yummiebitez (Oct 1, 2008)

*Urban Decay Book of Shadows Palette*

I tried searching if anyone had started a thread for the new Urban Decay Book of Shadows Palette. I didn't see one so I thought I would start it. Sorry if it's already done, but I really see anything yet.

http://specktra.net/attachment.php?a...0&d=1222881551

Anyway, this palette is loveeee! It only costs $45 and it has 16 friggin awesomely pigmented eyeshadows, two brushes, and a mini primer potion! It only contains 4 eyeshadows that contains glitter which I like. This palette definitely trumps all the UD eyeshadow they had previously IMO. Eight of the eyeshadows are their best sellers and eight are exclusively only for this palette. 

They were actually sold out of this for awhile, and I was happy when my local Sephora had them in stock! You knowwwwwww I had to get it!

Anyway, enough babbling. If you want to read my product review on this, it's on my website with a lot more product images for those who might be curious and possibly thinking of buying it.

Swatches:

http://specktra.net/attachment.php?a...1&d=1222881551

Perversion (matte black)
Last Call (plum punch)
Grifter (sheer lavender with lots of silver microglitter)
Mayhem (deep purple)

http://specktra.net/attachment.php?a...2&d=1222881551

Baked (rich bronze)
Smog (deep coppery bronze)
Sidecar (bronze sparkle)
Gridlock (medium brown)

http://specktra.net/attachment.php?a...3&d=1222881551

Shakedown (shimmering taupe)
Roach (deep brown with reddish sheen)
Scandal (peachy-pink)
Midnight Cowboy (golden beige with gold glitter)

http://specktra.net/attachment.php?a...4&d=1222881551

Goddess (midnight blue with lots of electric blue microglitter)
Shattered (bright green/blue shift)
Absinthe (electric green)
Protest (dark green)



Who's at least thinking of getting it ? LOL


----------



## Purity (Oct 2, 2008)

*Urban Decay 24/7 glide on eye pencils*







Yeyo, Zero, Bourbon, 1999, Lust, Electric, Covet, Stash and Lucky.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 18, 2008)

Urban Decay Book of shadows Swatches
Perversion, last call, grifter, mayhem, baked, smog, sidecar, gridlock, shakedown, roach, scandal, midnight cowboy, goddess, shattered, absurd, protest
Urban Decay Lipstick Swatches
Wicked, jailbait, wanted, 5150, Vinyl, gravity, indecent, trainwreck


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 19, 2008)

Primer Potion, Grifter, Mary Jane, Midnight Cowboy rides again, Hotpants


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 22, 2008)

Updated swatches in comparison with other liners:

Urban Decay - 24/7 Eye Liners
MAC - Pearlglide Eye Liners
Agnes B - Metallic Eye Liners


----------



## helena77 (Nov 29, 2008)

UD Liquid Liner _Crash_


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 19, 2009)

Sin Primer Potion...
Click to Enlarge Pics!



with flash



no flash


----------



## aqua_butterfly (Jan 20, 2009)

Here are some pics and swatches of Urban Decay's Ammo palette. It's my absolute favorite! Please excuse the messiness of the palette! 











L to R- Smog, Maui Wowie, Mildew, Shattered, Oil Slick, Polyester Bride, Last Call, Grifter, Chopper, Sin


----------



## Alakazam (Mar 12, 2009)

Outdoor Pic, No Base..

from left: Asphyxia, Midnight Cowboy, Roach, X


----------



## kittykit (Apr 16, 2009)

24/7 Eye liners under natural light


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 17, 2009)

ud liquid liner - "Smog"


----------



## KJBarbie (Apr 20, 2009)

*Get Baked Palette*










1st row= no base
2nd row= Original UDPP
3rd row= Sin UDPP (also shown as 5th item in row)
4th row= MAC Quite Natural Paint Pot (also shown as 5th item in row)

Half Baked v Baked





(Shaky picture but shows the difference better)

1st row= no base
2nd row= Original UDPP
3rd row= Sin UDPP


----------



## Monsy (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## labellarosa (May 26, 2009)




----------



## NonoX (May 30, 2009)

Here's mine: 
24/7 glide on pencil
on the hand, inside, natural light no flash,
from left to right 
-1999
-bourbon
-lucky
-covet
-electric
-flipside
-lust
-stash
-yeyo
-zero








Outside, sunny day 







The pencils






Hope this help


----------



## perfectdefect (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is Urban Decay lipstick in Midnight Cowboy (sheer beige shimmer)


----------



## VenomousKiss (Jul 5, 2009)

First ever Urban Decay purchase.
On NC15 skintone (primed with TFSI).
Sorry about the copyright! I forgot to save them without it.​ 




​ 





Flash ^​ 





No Flash ^​


----------



## astronaut (Jul 5, 2009)

Urban Decay liquid liners






Radium, Smog, Perversion, Oil Slick, Crash, Ecstasy, Roach





Ecstasy and Minx​


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 14, 2009)

Confession lipstick swatch, naked lipstick and oil slick lipstick




Ink Liner swatches in Binge, Zero, MAC blacktrack and bobbi brown black ink


----------



## Inoon (Jul 31, 2009)

from left to right :
Kirk, James, David and Doug





James







Kirk







David




Doug


----------



## Inoon (Aug 5, 2009)

bare lips




5150




Gash 




Rush


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 12, 2009)

Done in-store, so no base. Not sure why the picture is blurry.

Very top is Roach, the lighter color is Sellout followed by Sting and Baked






YDK (very top) and Blunt?


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 13, 2009)

Top Hat vs. Freakshow






Freakshow (top) Top Hat (bottom)





I also swatched Ruthess yesterday-it goes on much lighter than it looks in the pan. IMO, Satin Taupe does a better job but Ruthless would be a nice highlight


----------



## nicolemari (Aug 17, 2009)

without flash




oil slick, grind, chopper, blunt, grifter, midnight cowboy, acid rain, lounge, smog




mildew, last call (my fave!), maui wowie, shattered, polyester bride, sin

with flash



​oil slick, grind, chopper, blunt, grifter, midnight cowboy, acid rain, lounge, smog, mildew, last call, maui wowie, shattered, polyester bride, sin


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 29, 2009)

Urban Decay Book of Shadows Volume II

Swatches over UDPP (Top, L to R):

Homegrown, Sphynx, Mushroom, Jinx

(Bottom, L to R):

Sellout, AC/DC, Ecstasy, Misdemeanor


----------



## shriekingviolet (Sep 8, 2009)

comparison swatches for one of the new set exclusive shades in the holiday 24/7 liner collections.  I really really hope we get Mildew on its own at some point!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 10, 2009)

Urban Decay eyeshadow Illegal:





UD shadow Foxy:





UD shadow Chopper:





LR: Illegal, Chopper, Foxy:


----------



## chocoricebunny (Sep 15, 2009)

Sunlight
http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/u...y/IMG_6639.jpg

BOS II – Perversion, Gunmetal, Ecstasy, Ac/Dc, Nylon, Sellout, Mushroom, Spynx


Flash
http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/u...y/IMG_6636.jpg
BOS II – Perversion, Gunmetal, Ecstasy, Ac/Dc, Nylon, Sellout, Mushroom, Spynx


 Sunlight
http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/u...y/IMG_6641.jpg
BOS II – Half Baked, Twice Baked, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, YDK, Jinx, Flipside, Homegrown, Misdemeanor

Flash
http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/u...y/IMG_6642.jpg
BOS II – Half Baked, Twice Baked, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, YDK, Jinx, Flipside, Homegrown, Misdemeanor


 Sunlight
http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/u...y/IMG_6652.jpg
24/7 Glide-On Liners – Oil Slick, Zero, Corrupt, Bourbon, Rockstar, Ransom, 1999, Binge, Flipside, Graffiti, Mildew, Stash, El Dorado, Dime

Flash
http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/u...y/IMG_6650.jpg
24/7 Glide-On Liners – Oil Slick, Zero, Corrupt, Bourbon, Rockstar, Ransom, 1999, Binge, Flipside, Graffiti, Mildew, Stash, El Dorado, Dime


Shadows on UDPP. And I don’t wear MAC foundation but I’m around a NW40ish.


----------



## mslips (Sep 25, 2009)

*My review straight from makeupalley and also pics!!

Woohoo! This is a gorgeous palette!

I always have to buy the newest UD products and this is a must!

First of all, this palette is very different looking from the rest. It is covered in artwork by an artist named Kime Buzelli who is popular in LA. It's very cartoonish fashiony looking. I like it.

This comes with 6 VERY pigmented beautiful shades, 2 of them are brand new.

I do not own any of the shades in here individually and that's what I love about UD palettes, it saves money.

The shades and their descriptions:

Snatch - A shimmery salmon pink shade with some glitter, but not too much.

Mildew - Beautiful metallic deep green with golden tones.

Flash - A vibrant purple color with blue and pink undertones.

Painkiller - A bold metallic aqua blue

Smog - A very metallic golden dark bronze

Toasted - A beautiful shimmery taupe brown

ALL of these are metallic, so if you are more into mattes, this palette is not for you.

I would probably still use a separate highlight because all of these shades would be too dark for the brow bone, but i haven't tried Snatch yet..it'd be a great highlight for darker skin.

This also comes with a super cute baby primer potion and the tip of the wand is bent (their new packaging form to get all the primer out)

and of course a zero 24/7!! yay! I always need a new zero..because it is THE best pencil eyeliner ever.

This palette is so wonderful and I highly recommend it. I uploaded some photos/swatches for you to see.

This retails for 30.00 and will be carried at ULTA stores 9/27/09. I work there so I bought mine ahead of time =P Can't wait to create looks with this!!!*


----------



## Bluebell (Oct 6, 2009)

Urban Decay 24/7 Super Stash Set:


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 9, 2009)

clickable thumbs for Catfight & Zero liners <3


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 10, 2009)

Wanted, Gash and Naked lipsticks; e/s from BOS II (I think the top one was Sellout) and a swatch from Stila loves Barbie (turquoise/gray one)


----------



## glowingface (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 1, 2009)

Urban Decay Browns:





Top: MAC Tempting, UD Stray Dog, UD Twice Baked.
Bottom: UD Toasted, UD Smog, UD Underground


----------



## glowingface (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## AllThingsGirly (Nov 4, 2009)

Urban Decay Vert Eyeshadow


----------



## Jangsara (Nov 5, 2009)

*Eyeshadow Ammo Shadow Box*



















Chopper is similar to Make Up Store Gold:



​ 
Gold       -   Chopper​
Last Call reminds me of Cranberry, but cranberry is more rusty:




​ 
Cranberry    -    Last Call ​
Smog is very similar to MuS Inka:​





 Inka     -    Smog
​
Shattered reminds me of Gosh Aquatic, which is a bit bluer/greener: 



 
Shattered    -   Aquatic ​
And Grifter is really close to Gosh Purple Rain:





Grifter     -   Purple Rain​


----------



## VespaGirL (Nov 6, 2009)

Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On Eye Pencils  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/t...EyePencils.jpg

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/t...yePencils6.jpg

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/t...yePencils4.jpg

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/t...yePencils5.jpg

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/t...yePencils7.jpg


----------



## Jangsara (Dec 17, 2009)

Urban Decay Book of Shadows vol II :


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are some swatches from the Alice in Wonderland BOS, they're existing shades so nothing new.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jan 28, 2010)

Swatches comparing UD Alice In Wonderland with BOS II


----------



## mslips (Feb 1, 2010)

*Alice in Wonderland palette over UDPP






http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...th5/alice2.jpg

gash and acid rain e/s






ultraglides:







quiver, lust, heat, gash







*


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 4, 2010)

Urban Decay Naked, Confession and Oil Slick lipstick


----------



## glowingface (Mar 16, 2010)

UDPP in EDEN





UDPP in EDEN, REGULAR, SIN





*Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye pencils in Rockstar, Binge, Mildew, Oil Slick, Graffiti, Underground, Gunmetal, Dime
*


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 8, 2010)

LORAC and UD Swatches-NW 20





Top left to right-Grafitti e/s, LORAC Galmourous e/s, LORAC Serenity e/s, Mildew e/s, Mildew liner

UD lip: Requiem, Lovechild, Buzzkill, Naked


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 13, 2010)

The new UD Summer of Love Palette vs Book of Shadows2.  Summer of Love on the top and BOS2 on the bottom.  NC40 skin with no base.

Flash, Maui Wowie, Chopper, Somg
Ecstasy, Mushroom, Nylon Twice Baked






I have enough mini bourbon liners to last a life time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they need to start putting zero in these things!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 14, 2010)

24/7 Glide On Eye Pencil

From left to right:
1999,Underground,Gunmetal,Binge, Flipside, Oil Slick, Crash, Electric, Bourbon, Covet, Mildew, Lust, Stash, Zero, Graffiti, Lucky, Honey, Dime, Baked


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 3, 2010)

New Urban Decay e/s in "Haigt" (one of six single e/s introduced May 1, part of UD's Summer of Love '10)


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 7, 2010)

*NAKED PALETTE*


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Deluxe Shadow Box










24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencils





Row 1: Flipside, 1999, Lust, Bourbon, Underground
Row 2: Gunmetal, Zero, Crash, Mildew, Oil Slick
Row 3: Lucky 

New Sephora Exclusive Shades





From top: Dashiki, Aquarius, Free Love

Get Baked Palette





From top: Twice Baked, Half Baked, Flipside, Baked

Show Pony Palette





Painkiller, Mildew, Flash





From top: Smog, Toasted, Snatch


----------



## soco210 (Jul 27, 2010)

ZERO, 1999, FLIPSIDE, MILDEW 24/7 liners
on the end is Heavy Metal Glitter Eyeliner in Distortion 

This is the 500 pt VIB perk currently at sephora.com


----------



## anne082 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Urban Decay Skull Shadow Box* 

Shades : 
_Cherry, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, Grifter, _
_Vert, Oil Slick, Shattered, _
_Blunt, Chopper, and Twice Baked._ 



















*Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Box* 

Shades : 
_Fishnet, Honey, Ransom, _
_Graffiti, Zero, Peace, _
_Shag, Scratch, and Underground._


----------



## ktbeta (Aug 21, 2010)

Urban Decay Naked Palette


----------



## soco210 (Sep 2, 2010)

Urban Decay Book of Shadows Vol III I <3 NYC!!!


----------



## Angel_eyes (Sep 7, 2010)

_From L-R:_
_X , Free Love, Half Baked, Baked, Twice Baked and Flipside_


----------



## wuguimei (Sep 13, 2010)

(left to right) Naked and Lovechild


----------



## Perfumesheep (Sep 19, 2010)

*Urban Decay Black Palette Swatches*

http://img.makeupalley.com/4/8/7/7/1758469.JPG


----------



## Morena.Doll (Sep 21, 2010)

*Naked Palette - MAC NC45 for reference*


----------



## Angel_eyes (Sep 21, 2010)

Urban Decay eyeliners 
L-R: Zero, Rockstar, Bourbon, Lucky and Electric


----------



## Strawberrymold (Sep 28, 2010)

All swatches done on clean NC35 MUFE HD 160 skin in natural lighting

Naked Palette










Pony Palette










Book of Shadows one

















Book of Shadows two


















Deluxe Shadow Palette











Alice in Wonderland Palette
















Book of Shadows UD loves NYC
















Midnight Cowboy, Haight, Mary Jane, Shattered, Lounge, El Dorado, Gash, Honey, Heat & Heist


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi! I'm new, but I didn't see this palette swatched so I thought I would throw it up.

	Urban Decay Vegan Palette

	Shot of the palette:





	Inside Without Flash:






	L2R: Twice Baked, Smog, Half Baked, Minx, Urb, Gunmetal

	Inside With Flash:



  	L2R: Twice Baked, Smog, Half Baked, Minx, Urb, Gunmetal

	I'm not sure what my MAC skin tone is, but I wear BE Fair, so I'm guessing NW15.
	I swatched these over UDPP in 'Sin' which is included in the kit.


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Oct 9, 2010)

Picture of the Naked Palette.


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 28, 2010)

Book Of Shadows III












  	AT NIGHT - NO FLASH










  	Swatches in natural light with no base or primer, used dry on NW10-15 skin


----------



## dxgirly (Nov 7, 2010)

BOS III greens and purples comparison to MAC. Used dry over UDPP


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

I want alllll these paletes!!!!


----------



## Xanetia (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm loving it


----------



## soco210 (Jan 13, 2011)

Urban Decay 15th Anniversary 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencils  

  	(top to bottom)
  	Stray Dog, Corrupt, Bourbon, Midnight Cowboy, Baked, Stash, Mildew, Perversion, Electric, Binge, Ransom, Asphyxia, Rockstar, Zero, and Uzi


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 9, 2011)

Deluxe UD eyeshadow • *Heat *


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 15, 2011)

[h=3]24/7 Glide-On Eyeliner Pencils: 15 Year Anniversary Set[/h]  	 



  	L to R: Stash, Perversion, Electric, Binge, Ransom, Asphyxia, Rockstar, Zero, and Uzi





  	L to R: Midnight Cowboy, Baked, Stash, Perversion, Electric, Binge, Ransom, Asphyxia, and Rockstar





  	L to R: Stray Dog, Corrupt, Bourbon, Midnight Cowboy, Baked, Stash, Perversion, Electric, Binge, Ransom, and Asphyxia





  	L to R: Stash, Mildew


----------



## illume beauty (Apr 2, 2011)

*Urban Decay Heavy Metal Glitter Eyeliner*





*L to R: Catfight -Groupie -Distortion-Glam Rock-Metalhead-Spandex -Stagedive-Baked *


----------



## RedRibbon (Apr 17, 2011)

Urban Decay Afterglow Glide-On Cheek Tint in Fetish:


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 2, 2011)

Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On Shadow Pencils in Lit and Morphine


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 11, 2011)

*L to R: Virgin, Sin, Naked, Sidecar, Buck, Half Baked, Smog, Darkhorse, Toasted, Hustle, Creep, Gunmetal*​ 


*(With Flash) L to R: Virgin, Sin, Naked, Sidecar, Buck, Half Baked, Smog, Darkhorse, Toasted, Hustle, Creep, Gunmetal*​ 


*(Without Flash) L to R: Virgin, Sin, Naked, Sidecar, Buck, Half Baked, Smog, Darkhorse, Toasted, Hustle, Creep, Gunmetal*​


----------



## soco210 (Jun 24, 2011)

The Dangerous Palette






  	Greed Primer Potion, Rockstar liner, Haight, Mildew, Virgin, Oil Slick, Rockstar, and Gunmetal 

  	The Feminine Palette






  	Eden Primer Potion, Zero liner, Stray Dog, SWF, Midnight Cowboy, Aquarius, Darkhorse, and Ecstasy


----------



## soco210 (Jul 13, 2011)

Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow Pencils in Wasteland and Rehab


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 4, 2011)

15-Year Anniversary Eyeshadow Palette




  	From left to right: Midnight Rodeo, Midnight 15, Vanilla, Flow, Chase




  	From left to right: Tainted, Junksow, Omen, Evidence, Deep End




  	From left to right: Deeper, M.I.A., Ace, Blackout, Half Truth


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Urban Decay The Black Palette




  	From left to right: Black Dog, Barracuda, Jet, Sabbath, Cobra, Libertine


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 6, 2011)

Urban Decay Naked Palette












*Virgin, Sin, Naked, Sidecar*





*Buck, Half Baked, Smog, Darkhorse*





*Toasted, Hustle, Creep, Gunmetal*


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 6, 2011)

L-R Midnight Rodeo, Midnight 15, Vanilla, Flow, Chase

  	No flash/taken next to window:





  	Flash





  	 		L-R: Tainted, Junkshow, Omen,Evidence, Deep End

 	 		No flash/taken next to window





 	 		Flash:







 	 		L-R: Deeper, MIA, Ace, Blackout, Half truth

 	 		No flash




 	 		Flash


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 6, 2011)

24/7 Eyeshadow Pencils: Sin (light peachy-champagne), Wasteland (Brown), Clinic (Green), and Delinquent(Purple)





  	L-R: Sin, Wasteland, Delinquent, Clinic


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 6, 2011)

Urban Decay Rollergirl Palette









  	Woodstock, Verve, Suspect, Darkhorse, Lipgloss in Crush

  	And a pic that shows that you dont really need the Rollergirl palette if you get the new 15 Year Anniversary Palette!





  	Junkshow (slightly more blue toned), Woodstock, Verve, Midnight 15 (just above it), Suspect, Midnight Rodeo (directly above), Darkhorse, MIA (directly below)


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 6, 2011)

Im an eyeliner whore, so here are all of my eyeliner swatches! Im going to cross post these in the Eyeliner swatch thread because some are MAC 

  	------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Greens and Teals:









  	UD Acid Rain (liquid 2008-2011), Cover Girl Green Glow, UD Graffiti, UD Mildew, MAC Bankroll, UD Covet, MAC Underground, UD Thames (liquid, old school)

  	---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Blues and Aquas:









  	UD (Speed, old school liquid liner) UD Electric, UD, Flipside, UD Siren (liquid 2011), UD Deviant, UD Radium (liquid 2011), UD Binge, MAC Fly-By-Blu

  	--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









  	UD Woodstock (liquid, 2011), UD Retrograde (liquid, 2011 and actually the last swatch in picture above!), UD Asphyxia, UD Ransom, MAC Rave, MAC Designer Purple, UD Shadow Pencil Delinquent, UD Rockstar

  	-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Browns, Taupes, and Olive Greens









  	UD Stray Dog, Clinique Sable, Clinique Egyptian, UD Stash, UD Smog (liquid 2011), UD Bourbon, UD Corupt, MAC Molasses, Jordana Morning Coffee, UD Whiskey, UD Shadow Pencil Wasteland (not pictured in bottom pic, just in swatch pic!)

  	---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Golds and Coppers:









  	UD Midnight Cowboy, UD Eldorado (liquid 2011), UD Eldorado, UD Baked, UD Lucky

  	-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  	Blacks and Silvers:









  	UD Bobby Dazzle (liquid, 2011), UD Dime, UD Uzi, UD Revolver (liquid 2011), MAC Wolf, MAC Black Russian, Clinique Black Diamond, Jordana Blackout, UD Perversion


----------



## soco210 (Aug 11, 2011)

Urban Decay 15 Year Anniversary Eyeshadow Collection






_(L-R: Midnight Rodeo, Midnight 15, Vanilla, Flow, Chase, Tainted, Junkshow, Omen) _




_(L-R: Evidence, Deep End, Deeper, M.I.A., Ace, Blackout, Half Truth) _

  	a look using Junkshow, Omen, and Vanilla




  	a look using Deeper, Chase, and Flow


----------



## soco210 (Aug 22, 2011)

Blue EOTD from the Urban Decay 15 Year Anniversary Eyeshadow Collection - Deep End, Evidence, Midnight 15




  	24/7 Waterproof Eyeliner in Siren & Smog






  	Siren, Smog


----------



## soco210 (Aug 28, 2011)

a couple of EOTD using the 15 Year Anniversary Eyeshadow Collection:

  	Deep End, MIA, Midnight 15




  	Blackout, Ace, Tainted




  	Chase, Vanilla




  	Half Truth, Midnight Rodeo, Vanilla


----------



## deathcabber (Sep 4, 2011)

Urban Decay Book of Shadows 4 swatches and comparisons

  	All swatched on bare skin! Sorry for the label typos!!! 













  	From the palette the most unique and fun are Crystal (a little sheer though) Hijack, Lost and Gravity. They remind me of Fyrinnae shades with their complex multi shimmer (except Lost).



  	Brown Comparisons - ask if you need to know what palette a color is in!





  	Purple Comparisons





  	Green Comparisons


----------



## soco210 (Sep 18, 2011)

Urban Decay BOS IV














  	Bender, Sin, Baked




  	Bust, Missionary, Lost, Gunmetal




  	Hijack, Crystal, Missionary


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 18, 2011)

More photos and review of UD's BOS IV here.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## SQUALID (Oct 30, 2011)

Urban Decay Eyeshadow "X" compared to NARS Blush "Orgasm"






  	X, Orgasm


----------



## internetchick (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 25, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 6, 2012)

Naked2 Palette


----------



## princess sarah (Jan 13, 2012)

Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On Pencils Swatches from blog


----------



## SQUALID (Feb 1, 2012)

Chanel Illusion d'Ombre in "Mirifique" vs. Urban Decay Cream Shadow in "Asphalt"






  	Mirifique, Asphalt





  	Swatch video that gives most justice:


----------



## soco210 (Feb 29, 2012)

El Dorado 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 9, 2012)

Urbanglow Cream Highlight in “Brown Sugar”: more photos & review here.


----------



## soco210 (May 15, 2012)

doublepost


----------



## soco210 (May 15, 2012)

Urban Decay Build Your Own Palette

  	Palette 1






  	L-R: Walk of Shame, Blunt, Secret Service, Maui Wowie, Mildew, Cobra

  	Palette 2:






  	L-R: Walk of Shame, Bordello, Last Call, Freelove, Stray Dog, Loaded


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 2, 2012)

24/7 Glide-On Shadow Pencils: more photos & review here.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 14, 2012)

Smoked Palette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 (You can barely see Kinky on my arm, but it is there. For reference I'm a NARS Siberia (SG).)


----------



## soco210 (Aug 19, 2012)

Smoked Palette


----------



## 2Urbanbeauti (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks ladies


----------



## vanessagarcia (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 13, 2015)

Naked Smoky Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 23, 2015)

Spectrum Palette


----------

